# sighting in on 25 yd range?



## DrifterBob (Apr 3, 2010)

Got my rifles set up and want to sight in the scopes. (223, 243, 7-08) If I set it at one inch high at 25 yds, how will that translate at 100 yds? 3x9x40 scope set at 6 power.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## germag (Apr 3, 2010)

How high is the scope mounted? (center of scope to center of bore)


----------



## blackbear (Apr 3, 2010)

I would guess 3 inches.. but you need to check it to be sure..all rifles & barrel harmonics are surely different...


----------



## germag (Apr 3, 2010)

It's going to vary by caliber, bullet weight, velocity, and the height of the scope (and other factors to a lesser degree @100y). Here's a basis to try and guesstimate by.

Assuming a 168gr .308 cal round at 2700 fps, if your scope is mounted 1.5" over the bore and you zero for 1" high at 25y, you will be 6.7" high at 100y.

If you zero that same .308 for dead-on at 25 yards, you'll be 2.6" high at 100y.

If the height of the scope changes (or any other factor), then this all changes with it.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my setup and POI's.  Compare yours, and you should be able to get a good estimate of your POI's.

All my rifles (.270, .30-06, 7mm-08) are set up the same, 50 mm Leupold scopes in high elevation Leupold STD rings.  Several years back, a friend of mine who supposedly knew all about ballistics told me to sight my .30-06 (the only rifle I owned then) in 1" high at 25 yards, and I should be about 3" high at 100.  I didn't have access to a 100 yard range, and I trusted him, so I did.  Two missed neck shots and 2 spine shots later, I finally set up a target 100 yards from one of my deer stands and shot at it.  I was about 7" high at 100 with that setup.  No wonder I missed those neck shots and almost missed those shoulder shots.  I now sight all my rifles in 1" low at 25 yards and know from experience that I am 2-3" high at 100 yards with all 3 calibers.  I've killed deer from 20-250 yards with dead-on holds since then, and most have been DRT.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2010)

*25yd Range*

Winchester's website has a very good ballistics calculator. You plug in your sight in range, bullet, caliber, etc and it will show you rise or drop at various distances. If you've sighted in at 25 yds, your bullet will most likely still be rising on its flight path at 100 yds, so you'll have to aim below your desired impact point.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.winchester.com/learning-center/Pages/Ballistics-Calculator.aspx


----------



## germag (Apr 4, 2010)

dwhee87 said:


> If you've sighted in at 25 yds, your bullet will most likely still be rising on its flight path at 100 yds, so you'll have to aim below your desired impact point.



Huh?


----------



## jkoch (Apr 4, 2010)

What Dead Eye Said. It works!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Apr 4, 2010)

I zero all of my flat shooting hunting rifle 3 inches high at 100 yards, from the 243 Win to the 257 Wby Mag, and my
7mm-08 Rem.  In MOST cases, this put me 4 inches high at
200 yards and right about dead on a 300 yards.  That dange 257 Wby is sooooo flat shooting, it is still hammering
close to zero hold at 380.  I have not shot it much in tween
the 100 mark and 300 mark much, but I know it hammers
em a long way out with no guess work.  AND, by starting a 25 yards, with a new set up, it sure is easy to spot fired rounds and make adjustments, then move to the longer
distance


----------



## DrifterBob (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks All for the info. As soon as I can, I'm gonna test it at 100 yds to be sure. I'm sighting in H&R's with high mounts on the scopes.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 4, 2010)

Germag is right on. My uncle taught me the same way. 1" low with my .270Win w/130gr pills will punch a hole a little high at 100yds; about 6" to be exact.  My uncle was, "Uncle Sam."  I have had guns that would pull just a touch high at 100yds with a dead on 25yd zero, but if you follow Germags basic rule then you should be right.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 4, 2010)

Larry Rooks said:


> I zero all of my flat shooting hunting rifle 3 inches high at 100 yards, from the 243 Win to the 257 Wby Mag, and my
> 7mm-08 Rem.  In MOST cases, this put me 4 inches high at
> 200 yards and right about dead on a 300 yards.  That dange 257 Wby is sooooo flat shooting, it is still hammering
> close to zero hold at 380.  I have not shot it much in tween
> ...



A .257Wby  has a 380 point-blank range ?!! Wow ! I think a .270Win has 330 with 130gr loads.  I have taken game out to 365 and 350 with a zero hold, but I had a rock steady rest; don't have the chance to make pokes like that very often. Most of my ranges here in the mountains are 150-175 at best.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont rely on tables.  There are too many variables.  You have to try it at the distances you may have to shoot.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 5, 2010)

*I concur*



ironhead7544 said:


> Dont rely on tables.  There are too many variables.  You have to try it at the distances you may have to shoot.


I agree with this fella. I only shoot rifles at 25 yd targets to get on paper at 100 yds. Just too critical in my view to guess. Might cost ya a trophy buck.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 5, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I agree with this fella. I only shoot rifles at 25 yd targets to get on paper at 100 yds. Just too critical in my view to guess. Might cost ya a trophy buck.



+1 more.
 25 yards is for handguns


----------

